# No bootable device



## Marcjsamaha (Oct 16, 2011)

I am new in using a mac. I have decided one day to try to run windows on my macbook pro osx lion. So i entered bootcamp assistant and selected that i had a disk or something with windows installation... I partioned the computer but i couldn't go to windows because i didn't have this disk... (ok i'm stupid). Then what i did is ejecting bootcamp from computer thinking it would cancel everything i had done . When i restarted the mac, it told me " no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". I have read that i could press the option button to run the mac but it's not working.
What can i do?help me please...
Sorry for the english


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Turn the Mac off if it is on. Now push the power button, and as soon as you do, then press and hold the option key, and keep it pressed down until you see a gray screen with a hard drive icon. Now you can select it and the OK button to boot back into OS X.


----------



## Marcjsamaha (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok thx it works
My goal now is to remove the bootcamp.
Btw i don't have the create or remove option in the bootcamp assistant.
Do you have any idea?
Thank you very much


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What options do you have in the assistant?


----------



## Marcjsamaha (Oct 16, 2011)

My options are as if i hadn't already partioned the computer:
-download the windows support software for this mac
-i have already downloaded the windows support software for this mac to a cd,dvd, or external disk support software. I will maybe be able to use window normally and iwon't have the "no bootable device" error? And then if i want it, i can remove it normally...
Thank you...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you want to still install Windows, stick in a supported version installer DVD and on next restart, it should book from the DVD.
To remove the partition, you may be able to use Disk Utility to add it to the OS X one.


----------

